

School: It's way more boring than when you were there - tokenadult
http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2011/09/14/denvir_school

======
tokenadult
Obligatory link to Paul Graham essay "What You'll Wish You'd Known," with
advice on how to do deal with boredom in (high) school:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html>

This essay was the second essay (after "Why Nerds Are Unpopular) that made me
aware of pg's interest in education policy.

See also the book The Teaching Gap: Best Ideas from the World's Teachers for
Improving Education in the Classroom for ways that school could be done
better.

[http://www.amazon.com/Teaching-Gap-Improving-Education-
Class...](http://www.amazon.com/Teaching-Gap-Improving-Education-
Classroom/dp/0684852748)

